# Oil boiler service - responsibility of Landlord?



## Plek Trum (7 May 2008)

Hi all - just a quick question.  I am currently renting (no contract, landlord is family member).  We have had to get our oil boiler serviced previuosly and again last week as it had cut out again, paying 80euro to 110euro each time.   It's not a huge problem but I am wondering if this should be the responsibility of the landlord to cover or tennant?

As mentioned, we do not have a contract as the house belongs to a family member.  The reason I ask is that there maybe something more seriously wrong with the boiler than expected (fumes and 'burning' smell since service last week).  I am contacting the Serive Repair man tomorrow to come back again and check.  All advice welcome, thanks.


----------



## Caveat (7 May 2008)

I really would have thought that something like this would be the landlord's responsibility - unless there is obvious abuse/misuse.


----------



## Plek Trum (7 May 2008)

No abuse or misuse - just a boiler that is playing up and seems to cut out now and again.  Its a tricky one for the Serive guy to sort as the line is apparently quite kinked leading from oil tank to the boiler.  We noticed the smell quite strongly last night, while looking at his invoice for 110euro!  Switched all off, thankfully we dont need the heating at the moment and had a look on www.carbonmonoxide.ie   .. Not taking any chances!


----------



## Bronte (7 May 2008)

As a landlord I pay for boiler services/breakdowns. You are not describing a boiler service (annual boiler cleaning) you are describing a problem that needs to be fixed. You should contact the landlord and tell them what the service guy is saying, he may want to know what is wrong, I certainly would.

Forgot to add: the service guy does not seem to be very efficient if he didn't sort out the problem the first time and certainly the second time.  He's blaming something else 'the kink' why doesn't he fix this?


----------



## so-crates (7 May 2008)

Not relevant to the question but as a point to note, carbon monoxide is odourless, although any smell is a matter for concern you would need to get a CO sensor to check whether or not CO is being produced.


----------



## Plek Trum (7 May 2008)

Thanks Bronte - he did resolve the problem last time, it was an airlock (we had gone away on holidays, left the heating on timer and the oil had run out, completely our own fault). This was a few months back.  Plenty of oil at the moment but the heating failed to 'kick in', it took him about 3 hours to resolve this matter.  I'll have a clearer picture about the actual problem and what he did when I get him on the phone. 

 He comes highly recommended (does home and businesses in our area) so it's quite unusual that we could find this smell last night.  It got so strong we switched everything off until we have a clearer picture.  Can't be healthy for sure.  I dont main paying for an annual boiler service but if its running into the hundreds within a 6 to 8 month period I may have to say something. Bit awkward really!


----------



## Plek Trum (7 May 2008)

so-crates said:


> Not relevant to the question but as a point to note, carbon monoxide is odourless, although any smell is a matter for concern you would need to get a CO sensor to check whether or not CO is being produced.


 
Thanks for that - noted that from the website also.  Its not something we want to be trivial about for sure...


----------

